# Landscape of Inner Mongolia



## Alextian (Oct 28, 2012)

Shooting in Inner Mongolia with pals. Driving over 1200miles, Spend 48hrs Totally, Slept less 4 hrs. Took over 400 pics. Inner Mongo is absolutely hevean for shooting with various differents Landscapes and weather.


----------



## Alextian (Oct 28, 2012)

Only Processed few and keep posting in next few days.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 28, 2012)

Well done!

Jim


----------



## DB (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I like your second shot - the stream with snow & ice against the winter backdrop. Did you deliberately add some vignetting in post to the 1st shot?


----------



## Menace (Oct 28, 2012)

I really like the third image - especially the clouds.


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 28, 2012)

Certainly a dramtic landscape. The snow and ice with water is probably my favourite of the series.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 28, 2012)

Very nice because it gave me a different view of Mongolia. Seems to me the only images I have seen is of barren desert, but you have some nice tree and grass and water shots. Very well done.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 28, 2012)

@ Alextian - nice shooting! Particularly like the 2nd shot, will be looking at this topic again to see more as you post!


----------



## joshmurrah (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow, that's a great assortment of shots!


----------

